# DTG reliability=profits vs easy use RIP vs print quality



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Which machine scores most points ?

Most reliable. richo vs epson vs Brother from user feedback
Easiest to use RIP (simplicity a must)
Print quality. (4880 epson I would bet).

Money in place now.. and ready to buy.

I would be using a pretreat machine and drawer type dryer.

Speed of printers is not (super) important to me as I figure by shirt number 3 the dryer will determine speed ?

I plan to print 2-3 days a week.(for now)
So clogs could be an issue ?
I plan to attempt photo prints
(Sports team or player photo if possible)?

I plan to have 3 different people (who are not extemely computer literate) to operate the printer.

So Reliability and simplicity are a must.
Print quality is a Desire.

Considered (in no particular order)
Anajet M5
Neoflex (solvent option+)
Mod1.
Brother (hear their inks cure faster)

None are close to me to go see in person.
A plane ticket away I suppose, and a day off work.

Any , ALL Feedback is Super Appreciated
ps.
We are storefront, and do embroidery, plotter cut press, sublimation, laser, etc.. 2 yrs in Biz so have a feel for garment business and we're getting pretty busy.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Would like to add we are in Ontario Canada, and also wonder about humidity issues with each.
We are avg 40% relative humidity. If that matters with each above printer type ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

stevegamble said:


> Would like to add we are in Ontario Canada, and also wonder about humidity issues with each.
> We are avg 40% relative humidity. If that matters with each above printer type ?


You can read about users experiences with all of those machines by reading in the different DTG sections of the forum (or by searching for the machine name in the search box at the top of the site)

Anajet - T-Shirt Forums

NeoFlex - T-Shirt Forums

BelQuette - T-Shirt Forums

Brother - T-Shirt Forums

Some great feedback along those lines has already been posted.

If you're going to be spending $15,000+ on a piece of equipment, you NEED to see it in action first. My advice would be to plan to attend the ISS Fort Worth show this September where you'd get to see all the DTG machines in one place: ISS Ft. Worth | ISS That one plane ticket (and hotel) would cover seeing all the machines and you could do some pre-research and contacts with the vendors to let them know you'll be there to setup times where they can print samples for you so you can see and ask questions right on the spot.

I'm not sure there's enough words that we could type that would say "go buy this machine without seeing it first"


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not sure there's enough words that we could type that would say "go buy this machine without seeing it first" 

Rodney, you are probably right.
September is too far though.. I have tee shirt and hoodie orders almost every day, that we use transfers express plastisol transfers, or one color film cut and press, or ecosolvent print cut, embroidery and/or sublimation on white poly tee's.(super nice prints).

Trouble is with all that we do, we still can't achieve that colour print (with no vector art) on regular blue cotton tee shirts, hoodies and that is frustrating.
(people don't like the sheet of rubber feel,w/ print cut)

I have to keep asking my customers to comprimise with this or that technology that we do have in our store.
Outsourcing doesn't work.. we tried it and it always ends up bad.. quality, missed deadlines, etc..

no more..

If we're gonna sell it , we better be able to do it.
philosiphy.

So I'll buy in haste,.. and hope like heck we buy the right one.

Otherwise I'll be back in 2 months with a half price machine.. and eat the loss.
I am confident that DTG will fit our current business model and seems NOBODY for many miles around has one.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

stevegamble said:


> So I'll buy in haste,.. and hope like heck we buy the right one.
> 
> Otherwise I'll be back in 2 months with a half price machine.. and eat the loss.


I've said that and done that a couple times.... If you can afford to take a hit (in case things don't work out the first time around) I guess it will work out, but Rodney's advice is golden when it comes to DTG: it is always best to see the machines in action before making any final decision. I understand this is not always practical, but definitely something to strive for when possible.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Well just got through of a few of the Anajet M5 posts/threads.. wow some of that that is plain scary!


----------



## Dark and Wilder (Mar 28, 2017)

Hello Steve,

Did you end up buying a DTG printer in the end? Curious which one you ended up with if so.

Thanks


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Dark and Wilder said:


> Hello Steve,
> 
> Did you end up buying a DTG printer in the end? Curious which one you ended up with if so.
> 
> Thanks




Please note that this tread ended 5 years ago.

_


----------

